# Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

Redaktionell








*Werner Klasing lehnte die Ehrung im Gespräch ab.
Er hat bisher weder vom VDSF, DAFV noch seinem Landesverband Ehrungen angestrebt oder akzeptiert.
Es gehört zum erwarteten Aufgabenbereich eines Funktionärs, dass er sich entsprechend engagiert, so Werner Klasing.*
​
*Anglerboard ehrt (trotzdem) engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:
 Werner Klasing​*
Schon bevor die Verhandlungen zum Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF mit Umbenennung in DAFV in Diskussion stand, übernahm Werner Klasing als Vorsitzender des Landesportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen, heute umbenannt in Anglerverband Niedersachsen, die schwere Arbeit, einen jahrzehntelang VDSF-schützergeprägten Landesverband in einen Dienstleistungsverband für die in seinem Verband organisierten Vereine und deren Angler umzuformen. 

Darüber hinaus hatte er im Gegensatz zu den meisten seiner Kollegen in Landes- wie Bundesverbänden auch immer angelpolitisch das gesamte Angeln und alle Angler mit im Blick, und er schaute damit weitblickend über den Tellerrand hinaus. Vielleicht liegt es mit daran, dass er seit 2002 Vorsitzender des größten deutschen Angelvereins, des BVO Emden, mit über 10.000 Mitgliedern ist und somit praxisbezogen und inhaltlich auch alles von der unteren Vereinsebene her kennt. Etwas was ihn vom DAFV in Bezug Kompetenz und Kenntnis deutlich abgrenzt.

Aus erfahrenen wie neuen Funktionären aus dem Landesverband formte er ein schlagkräftiges, weil kleines und effizientes Präsidium. Ein Truppe junger und engagierter Hauptamtlicher kämpft gemeinsam mit Präsident und Präsidium für Angler, Angeln und die Vereine in Niedersachsen - und darüber hinaus. 

Den Status des größten Naturschutzverbandes in Niedersachsen trägt Klasing nicht als Grund für Verbote vor sich her, sondern nutzt es, um mit dieser Expertise gegen immer weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen zu kämpfen. 

Nachdem im Prozess des Übertrittes vom DAV in den VDSF mit anschliessender Umbenennung in DAFV schnell klar wurde, dass dieser neue DAFV die schlechten Seiten beider Vorgänger vereinen würde, statt für Angler und Angeln vorwärts zu gehen und in die Bresche zu springen, zog Klasing die Konsequenz und führte seinen Anglerverband Niedersachsen aus dem DAFV, um weiter glaubwürdig sein zu können im Kampf für Angler und Angeln.

Auch wenn dies nicht einfach war, zuerst Abstimmungsniederlagen mit sich brachte, standen Klasing  wie sein Präsidium und sein Hauptamt dennoch zu dem von ihnen als richtig erkannten Austritt aus dem DAFV und pro Glaubwürdigkeit. In gemeinsamer Überzeugungsarbeit unter Präsident Klasing schaffte dann der Anglerverband Niedersachsen den Austritt und konnte sich fortan voll auf die Vertretung und Dienstleistung für ihre Vereine konzentrieren und den Kampf für Angler und Angeln.

*Wir ehren Werner Klasing für seinen unermüdlichen Einsatz und Kampf über die reine Verbandsarbeit hinaus für Angeln und Angler, stellvertretend für den Anglerverband Niedersachsen, das Präsidium, Hauptamt sowie Mitgliedsvereine, Funktionäre und da organisierte Angler .*

Ein leuchtendes Beispiel gerade für Funktionäre.

Werner Klasing ist nicht Mitglied im Forum von Anglerboard.


--------------------------------------------------------​*Werner Klasings anglerischer Lebenslauf*
Da Werner Klasing die Ehrung ablehnte, gibts auch keine Punkte zum anglerischen Lebenslauf.


--------------------------------------------------------​
*Warum das Anglerboard ehrt​*Ob in Verbänden, Vereinen, aus Firmen, Stiftungen, der Dienstleistung für Angler oder einfach ganz privat:
In den Zeiten, in denen Angler immer mehr eingeschränkt werden, in denen Angeln verboten oder so stark reglementiert wird, dass man es gleich ganz lassen kann, stehen doch immer mehr Kämpfer für Angler auf.

Die sich, oft zusammen mit anderen, engagiert dafür einsetzen, dass Angler nicht immer mehr an den Rand der Gesellschaft gedrückt werden und als teilweise fast schon "kriminell" eingestuft werden.

Die für den Erhalt der Angelmöglichkeiten statt für Verbote und Einschränkungen kämpfen.

Die gegen Regierungen, Verwaltungen, Behörden, spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, und leider auch oft genug gegen die naturschützenden Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei zu Felde ziehen, von denen ja immer wieder neue und abstruse Forderungen für Einschränkungen, Verbote und Aussperrungen kommen.

Die aufzeigen, wie wertvoll Angeln in den verschiedensten Bereichen sein kann, ob für Kinder und Jugendliche beim kennen lernen einer so sinnvollen Freizeitgestaltung draussen in der Natur!

Auch, welche positiven Aspekte das Angeln für seelische wie körperliche Gesundheit haben kann, welche Leistungen Angler und Gewässerbewirtschafter AUF EIGENE Kosten durch Gewässerpflege und Hege für die Gesellschaft erbringen!

Die die Aspekte des Sozialen, der Gemeinsamkeit, gerade auch der Verständigung sowohl im lokal/regionalen Umkreis bis hin zu letztlich auch der Völkerverständigung dienenden Angelveranstaltungen, an denen man Teilnehmer mehrerer Nationen zusammen bringt, erkennen und fördern.

Auch gerade dadurch, dass in vielen europäischen Nachbarländer das Angeln viel einfacher und unbürokratischer möglich ist, nutzen viele deutscher Angler gerade in grenznahen Gebieten  diese Möglichkeiten, nehmen andere mit und fördern so auch den europäischen Gedanken.

Dass zudem das Angeln eine große, bis in die Bronzezeit zurückreichende Tradition und Kultur als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung hat und eigentlich ein schützenswertes Kulturgut wäre, wird auch immer wieder von engagierten Kämpfern für Angler und das Angeln eingebracht.

Auch gibt es viele, die dafür kämpfen, dass Angler zusammen mit anderen Nutzern und damit realen Schützern ein Gegengewicht zur spendensammelnden Mainstreamschützerindustrieideologie setzen, ob aus den Bereichen Jagd, Fischerei oder Landwirtschaft und Landbevölkerung. 

*Viel zu oft gehen aber solche lobenswerten Initiativen unter.*

Verbände oder Vereine haben oft keine gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Privatleute sind oft auch nicht an Öffentlichkeit oder Ehrungen interessiert, sondern kämpfen einfach für "die Sache", die Angler, das Angeln.  

*Ein Grund mehr, dass wir uns mal dran machen, Menschen vorzustellen, die sich in besonderem Maße für Angler und das Angeln einsetzen.*


Ob sie Angler sind oder für Angler arbeiten oder mit Anglern kooperieren, ob in Verein, Verband  oder Firma - wichtig ist nur:
*Für Angler und Angeln, gegen immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen.*

Im Laufe der Zeit werde ich hier nacheinander einstellen, wen wir von Redaktionsseite meinen, da loben zu müssen und für würdig halten. 

Selbstverständlich könnt ihr auch gerne eure Vorschläge für solche tollen Menschen, die für Angler und Angeln engagiert kämpfen, mit Begründung natürlich, einbringen.

ALLE Genannten werden unabhängig davon, in welcher Reihenfolge sie eingestellt werden, auf Platz 1 stehen, es gibt keine Wertung/Ranking. 

*Alle, die sich so für Angler und das Angeln engagieren, sind nämlich eh immer die Besten, auf Platz 1!!*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## saza (3. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

Sauber, 
Das hat er verdient.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Anglerboard ehrt (trotzdem) engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:
> Werner Klasing​*



Vielleicht missverständlich, das trotzdem:
*GERADE DESWEGEN* hätte ich auch schreiben können.

Ich bin beileibe nicht immer mit Werner Klasing einer Meinung, auch wenn wir in der grundsätzlichen angelpolitischen Richtung sicher weit übereinstimmen. 
Wir hatten zu verschiedensten Aspekten schon richtig harte, derbe und laute Diskussionen - was aber nie etwas an meiner Wertschätzung für seine weitblickende Art oder am persönlichen Verhältnis änderte.

Ich schätze ihn daher auch persönlich

Dass ein Funktionär so über das "klein-klein" in den Organisationen und vor allem auch über das rückwärtsgewandt-kleingeistige hinaus arbeitet und sich einsetzt, das ist einfach viel zu selten und daher auch eine klare Ehrung wert, selbst (oder: GERADE DESWEGEN) wenn er  nix davon wissen will...

Es freut mich auch, dass er damit zurecht als Anglerfunktionär  bezeichnet werden kann, da er seinen Verband umbenannt hat. 

Und ich ihn nicht mit in die Riege der Funktionäre in Sport- und Angelfischerverbänden stecken muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

saza schrieb:


> Sauber,
> Das hat er verdient.


Richtig - und das nicht zu vergessen, nicht alleine er:


> *Wir ehren Werner Klasing für seinen unermüdlichen Einsatz und Kampf über die reine Verbandsarbeit hinaus für Angeln und Angler, stellvertretend für den Anglerverband Niedersachsen, das Präsidium, Hauptamt sowie Mitgliedsvereine, Funktionäre und da organisierte Angler .*



Der Weg, siehe hier Mitgliederversammlung des AVN aus 2016, wird auch konsequent bis heute weiter gegangen:
[youtube1]mK6qri5wsCM[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mK6qri5wsCM


----------



## kati48268 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

Der zweiter niedere Sachse, 
ich rieche Regionalproporz! :m

Spaß beiseite, Werner ist ein richtig Guter!
Auch in NDS ist die Anglerwelt natürlich nicht paradiesisch in Ordnung, aber vieles geht in die richtige Richtung.
Besonders zu loben ist natürlich, dass er den Verband vom Bundesverband befreit hat.
Man ziehe den direkten Preis-Leistungs-Vergleich zum anderen NDS-Verband 'Weser-Ems', das beantwortet alle Fragen.

Zu erwähnen ist natürlich auch das Team, das hinter Werner Klasing steht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

Der Punkt ist einfach:
Man hat ein positives Gegenbeispiel für alle die, die immer sagen, das würde nicht gehen so in der Verbandslandschaft...

Doch, geht!!

Bewiesen mit dem AVN!



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der zweiter niedere Sachse,
> ich rieche Regionalproporz! :m


Der näxte ist KEIN Niedersachse!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

er hats verdient


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

Absolut, danke für die Bestätigung der Auswahl.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

|schild-g Werner


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

ich schätze, der Nächste kommt aus Holstein


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich schätze, der Nächste kommt aus Holstein



Hellseher kriegen keinen Extrapreis..
:g:g:g

Und nein, weder Happach-Kasan, Vollborn noch Heldt sind in der Verlosung...
:q:q:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

ich dachte eher an Lars


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

ich sach nix...


----------



## kati48268 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

Ist das eigentlich ein Alternativpreis zu der silbernen/goldenen VDSF-DAFV-Nadel, die man für langjähriges löhnen und abnicken bekommt? |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

Kein Preis - eine Ehrung.


----------



## kati48268 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Werner Klasing lehnte die Ehrung im Gespräch ab.
> Er hat bisher weder vom VDSF, DAFV noch seinem Landesverband Ehrungen angestrebt oder akzeptiert.
> Es gehört zum erwarteten Aufgabenbereich eines Funktionärs, dass er sich entsprechend engagiert, so Werner Klasing.*
> ​


So passt man auch nicht in VDSF-DAFV.
Da gehört es zur guten Kultur, sich gegenseitig mit Ehrennadeln zu behängen, auf die Schulter zu klopfen und dämlich grinsend so gar nicht gestellte Fotos zu machen;
Rund 1/3 aller Meldungen bestehen nur aus solchem Dummfug.

Und "Engagement" im DAFV-System?
Gar noch für doofe, zahlende Anglers, was?
Neumodischer Kram!
Tststs...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So passt man auch nicht in VDSF-DAFV.
> Da gehört es zur guten Kultur, sich gegenseitig mit Ehrennadeln zu behängen, auf die Schulter zu klopfen und dämlich grinsend so gar nicht gestellte Fotos zu machen;


Muss mal nachgucken, ich erinner mich aber an ne Sitzung VDSF, wo zuerst Mohnert Günster ehrte und ihm irgendne Nadel angesteckt hat und dann Günster danach dem Mohnert (oder umgekehrt, evtl. auch nicht Günster, sondern irgendein anderer damaliger LV-Präsi/VDSF-Vize, aber Mohnert war wohl dabei) .

Ob man das nun unbedingt "Kultur" nennen muss - nu ja....

In diesem Lichte kann ich aber Klasings Einstellung natürlich gut nachvollziehen ..


----------



## Honeyball (4. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

Das war eigentlich längst überfällig!!! #6

Das positive Beispiel, dass ein engagierter Verbandsfunktionär nicht nur auf der Ebene "seines" Landes viel voran bringen und erreichen kann, sondern auch sich erfolgreich gegen die Unfähigkeit des Bundesverbandes positioniert.

Noch 3 oder 4 Menschen in vergleichbarer Position, die auch nur annähernd das selbe Engagement und Durchsetzungsvermögen ins Spiel brächten, und dieser ganze Haufen wäre nichts anderes als unrühmliche Geschichte.

So steht zwar leider der AVN allein gegen den Rest des Landes, aber wenigstens hat er den positiven Anfang geschafft.

Werner Klasing und der AVN sind die Hoffnungsträger für das Angeln in Deutschland.
Diese Ehrung ist mehr als verdient!!! #6

Und dass er sie ablehnt, weil er aus seiner Sicht nur das macht, was für jemanden in seiner Position selbstverständlich ist, ehrt ihn nochmal besonders. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

So isses ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

Mit einer solchen Ablehnung unserer Ehrung kann ich leben:
https://www.facebook.com/anglerverb...354821712303/1434803656600749/?type=3&theater

AVN ist klasse!!!!


----------



## harbec (4. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

... Hut ab vor den beiden, davon müsste es
reichlich mehr geben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

Da geb ich Dir vollumfänglich recht!!


----------



## Franky (5. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

Ganz große Nummer - die Ehrung ist m. E. voll verdient! Die Ablehnung allerdings finde ich unnötig, hat aber richtig Stil. Sowohl vor der geleisteten Arbeit als auch vor der Ablehung ziehe ich meinen virtuellen Hut.
Weiter so AVN - die nächste Ehrung ist hoffentlich auch so verdient! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

Zur Erinnerung auch 2018:
NICHT VERGESSEN! 

Danke für den Einsatz!


----------



## kuttenkarl (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

Hallo,
ach was für ein toller Verband, das Präsidium ist schon klasse. Seid 2010: 4 Landesjugendleiter verschlissen.
Weil die Jugend ihnen so am Herzen liegt.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## GandRalf (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:  Werner Klasing*

Du kennst die genauen Umstände, Gerd?


----------

